# Who Is A Mahapurakh?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 3, 2004)

Bani Birlo Bicha{censored}e, Jay Ko Gurmukh Hoey.

Eh Bani Maha Purakh Ki, Nij Ghar Vasa Hoey.



Rare are those who learn from the Guru and contemplate 

the Words of Bani. They are Gurmukhs, the Guru-oriented.

This is the Bani of the Supreme Being, The Lord; 

By means of the Bani, one finds the Abode of the Lord, within. 



(Aad Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Page 935)

The phrase ‘Maha Purakh’ means ‘Supreme Being’, which means ‘God’. The word ‘Purakh’ also appears in the Mool Mantar as ‘Karta Purakh’, which means ‘The All-pervading Creator’ - referring to God. To refer to individuals as ‘Maha Purakh’ or ‘Maha Purash’ is a gross error in the use of the phrase. 

Similarly, the words ‘Sant’, ‘Saadh’, ‘Saadhu’ which are common place in Gurbani, are meant for the ‘Guru’ or ‘Sanggat’ or ‘Any One in the Saadh Sanggat’, depending on the context in which it is used. It was never meant to be a ‘title’ for individuals. 

The word ‘Baba’ was used to refer to Baba Nanak. None other. Bhai Gurdas used this word only for Guru Nanak: “Fir Baba Geyaa Baghdad Nu”, meaning: Then Baba Went To Baghdad; “Zahar Pir Jagat Gur Baba”, meaning: Baba (Nanak) came to be universally recognized as the Guru of the whole world; “Babey Kiti Sidh Ghost”, meaning: Baba (Nanak) had discourses with the Siddha, etc. 

Guru Har Krishan Ji, at the time of leaving his physical body, also referred to the Jyot (Spirit) of Baba Nanak when he said, “Baba Bekaalay”, meaning: Baba is in Bakaala. He meant, “The Jyot of Baba Nanak is now in (Guru) Teg Bahadur, who resides in the town, Bakaala”. 

In Sikhi, there is no hierarchy. There is the ‘GURU’ and then, there is the ‘SIKH’. No in-betweens. The Guru deliberately removed the positions of ‘Manji’ and ‘Masand’ from among His Sikhs, and collectively named the entire Sanggat ‘Khalsa’, meaning, having ‘direct link’ with the Guru. 

‘Khalsa’ is not a surname, penname, title or last name. It is a collective noun for the ‘Sanggat - directly linked to the Guru ’. Bhai Gurdas II said in his verse: “Gur Sanggat Kini Khalsa”, meaning, The Guru’s Sanggat was made The Khalsa. 

No matter how spiritually enlightened a Sikh becomes, the Guru’s Sikh will always be a ‘Sikh’. The ‘title’ used to address even the most exalted souls has been the adorable word, ‘BHAI’. (Not even ‘Bhai Sahib’) In Gurbani and the Bani of Bhai Gurdas, the word ‘Sikh’ also takes many forms, like, ‘Chela’, ‘Gurmukh’, ‘Bhai/Bhain’, ‘Bhagat’, etc. 

Saadh Sanggat Ji, when we encounter the terms ‘Sant’, Saadh’, ‘Saadhu’ in Gurbani, let us think of The Guru, not an individual. Let’s not call individuals ‘mahapurakh’, ‘mahapurash’, ‘maharaj’, ‘sant’, ‘baba’, ‘sant baba’, ‘sahib’ or ‘khalsa’. Instead let’s use the word ‘Bhai’ for all males and ‘Bhain’ for all females, in relation to Sikhi. We are a Sister/Brotherhood! Let’s not forget this! The Guru stresses on vichaar, ie, discussion and contemplation, so as to understand and practise the Guru’s Word - the Guru’s Shabad. 

“Sikhi Sikhia Gur Vichaar” - To be a Sikh involves contemplating the Guru’s Word with a view to Learning from It.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Arvind (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Who is a MAHAPURAKH ??*

Gyani ji.

I beg to differ about ‘Maha Purakh’ meaning ‘Supreme Being’. I dont know what these terms stand for, but still an attempt. There is mention of 'Maha Purakh', 'Adi Purakh', 'Karta Purakh', 'Sat Purakh' and 'Purakh'. When we say 'Karta Purakh', that is one of the attributes of Ik Ong Kaar, which seems to be the closest one to refer to 'Supreme Being'.

Bhull Chukk Maaf ji.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Who is a MAHAPURAKH ??*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

 As per my understanding of Gurbani especially the Tuks quoted in the beginning of this article....PURAKH is Waheguru. In many instances in Gurbani the Gurus stress that we are ALL "wives" and the ONE and Only PURAKH or Man ( HUSBAND) is Waheguru.

It is also stated by Guru nanak very clearly in babbr Vani....Jaisee may aweh KHASAM ( Husband) KI BANI tesra kari gyan mehn lalo.....AS the Bani of My HUSBAND KHASAM comes to me I speak it dear lalo...

IMHO PURAKH is Waheguru, Maha Purakh is GREAT WAHEGURU, Karta Purakh Is CREATOR WAHEGURU...AAd Purakh is PRIMAL WAHEGURU..etc ...in other words all these are Adjectives to describe the attributes of Waheguru...the PURAKH.


----------



## vaapaaraa (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Who is a MAHAPURAKH ??*

Heres my understanding of this... 

Purakh is made of two words, Pu and rakh, Pu is a name of very worst hell, the second part is rakh, to save from. That hell from which only that being can save, and is the only male element in the universe, rest all else is female, hence the mention of female soul bride and Ik Onkar as as the husband. So that being or that saviour which saves from Pu, is Purakh.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Who is a MAHAPURAKH ??*

Gurfateh

Purukh is derved from purush of Sanskrit.It means male so masuline gender is called Pulling.It is also refered to as God in Vedas.

But it does has two meaning.like in speach when we say First Person I it is termed as Prtham Purush,Second person you is Madhyam Purush,Third person is uttam Purush.

Purush is meant be complete and male wanted to be like that so male human was termed as Purush.Like Rama is called Maryadan Purushotam and Krishan is temred as Lila Purushotam.Purush means man and uttam means supreme.

and if das is not mistakne First master use to address Second master as Purkha.In Hindu Purkh has another meaning as ancestors.

Maha means great and Purakh may mean God or man but Maha does not mean supereme.For supere we have term Param.So God is Param Atama.and Great man in Mahatma.

Das only wanted to give humble info.

Khalsa when is one with God then no differance is left between that and God(Sarbloh Granth).And we do address Sangat as Wahiguru Ji at Gurudwara.

Das anyway agree to Gyani Sahib that all people should not address any ojne as maha purukh just like that till we are confiremed that that person is one with Akal.What should be address for female then,Maha Stri? or will Maha Purakh will be OK?we need to research on that.


----------

